# Freeze raw tenderloin?



## walterwhite (Dec 4, 2009)

A couple weeks ago I picked up a whole tenderloin for $2.99/lb. It was terrific! But the sale is over. Tonight I saw a boatload of whole tenderloins for $3.99/lb. I was picking up pork for a big smoke tomorrow so I reluctantly passed on the beef, but I wonder how good they would be if I froze them to prepare later. They're sealed in heavy plastic bags so I think they should freeze well. I don't know how long they'll last at this price so it seems like it would be smart to lay in a supply if I can thaw and cook them and they're as good as when I cook them fresh.

thanks,
walt


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 4, 2009)

If thats a good price, then yeah, pick some up. No problem on freezing them. A foodsaver system or something similar would be best for storing them, if not, then a good double wrap in some plastic lined butcher paper.

Just re-read your post. The heavy plastic you said they are in, you mean the cryovac plactic? That alone is good for freezing by itself.


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 4, 2009)

The wife says a year.  I have kept some for over a year in vacume pack and wrapped.  

The secret is lack of air  I had buckets of gound that got "burned" in a few week because it was open to the air.

I buy ribs on sale and dont do anything special to them and have them in there for 3 months or so.

My goal is to have it all used up in 6 months.


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

No problem on freezing. If they are cryovac they can last a few weeks in a cold fridge or more depending on the use date.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

If it is marked previously frozen (as most cryovacs are) and the meat still has some crystals or stiffness to it, you can safely toss it in your freezer at home when you get it there.

If it is fully defrosted, you can refreeze if it has been handled properly, however the quality of the meat will be affected from the moisture loss that will occur twice for defrosting.

Here are the USDA guidelines on freezing and refreezing foods.... http://www.fsis.usda.gov/FactSheets/...zing/index.asp


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

I hate to dissagree but cryovaced meat is not previously frozen. Never seen one yet in 25 years.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

You might want to look again Ron.....   I'm uploading pics of cryovaced meats now that are marked previously frozen... It could only be because all of my meat has come from a grocer rather then a butcher.

Never state never, cause you'll be wrong more often then not.

As I stated "if marked previously Frozen, as these obviously are...  I wish I had access to the meats you buy.  I do find cryovaced that has not been previously frozen, but that is not a general rule/  You have had a lucky 25 years.


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

No, I won't Maybe you are buying meat that is out dated and they froze them here is a link for your information..

I always have done the research first or I don't post mis information here for the sake of newbies.

And I don't get my meat from a small butcher either, Sam's, Krogrers or Albertsons.


http://www.freerangebutcher.com.au/p...Packaging.html


Happy meat hunting.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Cryovac packing is awesome. If it has been previously frozen, it is required that the package state so. Just like my packages do. As I stated, in your 25 years of experience to have NEVER ran into a previously frozen cryovac pack is extremely nice.

I have no idea why they were previously frozen.... storage space? Store got a deal during a sale and bought extra and froze them? You don't know, nor do I, but to say that cryovacs are NEVER frozen sure is a jump...

Please feel free to disagree with me anytime. We just seem to have different experiences in life.


----------



## ronp (Dec 4, 2009)

Well they shouldn't be frozen that would defeat the purpose of it. I am done with this as you are right I guess. Have good time finding meat that is not previously frozen.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

I was merely pointing out that one should never say never, cause it is likely it happens or did happen somewhere. I know that stores such as Food Lion and Publix will buy up meat while the price is lower to them from the distribution points, as they get a break in price prior to an item going on sale.

They may not have the volume to move it all in 2-3 weeks and elect to freeze a portion of it for sale at a later date. As long as they mark it Previously Frozen, they are within their right to do so and they increase their profits. Does it hurt the quality of the meat? I haven't noticed...

I just wanted to clear up your disagreement and statement that cryovacs are never frozen, because that is obviously not correct.

Thanks for sharing your information


----------



## walterwhite (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks all for the information. The pork I bought last night has no indication on the label that it was ever frozen. It is sealed in heavy plastic bags with no air. I think this is cryovac or equivalent. I didn't check the labels on the beef tenderloin I was ogling but will check for that before I buy any.

As an aside, USDA labeling requirements for poultry are what I would call interesting. From the USDA web site: http://www.fsis.usda.gov/factsheets/...ocus/index.asp

Poultry at 10° F will feel quite hard to the touch and would be described by any normal person as frozen, but it is not required to be labeled as such.

I can not find any similar language regarding beef so I suspect that the poultry industry has better lobbyists than beef producers.

Incidentally, Ron, this was at a grocery chain you may be familiar with: Woodmans. They're from Wisconsin and they're the only chain store in Illinois that I know of that carries cheese curds. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-walt


----------



## raceyb (Dec 4, 2009)

That definitely sounds like Cryovac. 

That information about poultry is very interesting. I woulda thought 1 degree was frozen, but if it's Chicks, guess not.  :)   thanks for sharing that.


----------

